# General > Book & Author Requests >  Henryk Sienkiewicz

## Stanislaw

Hey Admin,
Would it be possible to get some books by Henryk Sienkiewicz, He is polish, but many of his books have been translated, Like, The Teutonic Knights, or even With Fire and Sword. There are quite a few and he lived between 1846 - 1916.

What do you think?

----------


## Stanislaw

Any one read this one yet?

----------


## Monica

Obviously in Poland it is compulsory to read Sienkiewicz at school. No one really likes it. Apart from Quo Vadis maybe. Have you heard about the Deluge? It's a part of a trilogy together with With Fire and Sword and another book whose Polish title is Pan Wołodyjowski. I hate it  :Smile: 
I recommend Quo Vadis, though. You can find it at: http://www.4literature.net/Henryk_Si...icz/Quo_Vadis/

----------


## Stanislaw

I liked the books, and the movie was pretty cool too

----------


## Riddick

Youve got odd tastes man!

----------


## Stanislaw

Its not that bad!

----------


## Stanislaw

Well...any oneup for a little Sienkewicz???

----------


## super_maz

hey, you know that "with fire and sword" book, has that been made into a film? i got a copy of it when i was in Ukraine ( Ognyem i mechem ) and its a really cool film  :Smile:

----------


## Stanislaw

> hey, you know that "with fire and sword" book, has that been made into a film? i got a copy of it when i was in Ukraine ( Ognyem i mechem ) and its a really cool film


Indeed I did know, I quite liked it!

----------


## Stanislaw

well, lets bump this'on up and beg for results.

----------


## Admin

Would you write a biography on him Stanislaw?

----------


## Stanislaw

Of course, how long would you like it to be?

----------


## Admin

like the rest on the site.

----------


## Stanislaw

Sure, when would you like it? and do I need to put it into any specific format?

----------


## Logos

Stan, you can just type it in whatever word processing prog you use, then copy/paste it here as a post to this topic when you're done. 

For italics or other formatting, use these "<" ">" brackets instead of the "[" "]" square ones.

----------


## Logos

Sienkiewicz, Henryk's (1846-1916)
_The Knights of the Cross_, or, _Krzyzacy_; 
_Quo Vadis: a narrative of the time of Nero_; 
_So Runs the World_, and 
_Without Dogma_ are on the list to be added to the site.

----------

